# Puppy hind leg weakness?



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Could be hip dysplasia or a back problem. Sounds like it is time for a thorough vet visit.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

or cardiac....

A post I made a couple of years ago...thankfully with heart meds and a lot of monitoring this lab survived the two-year window and now lives a happy life.
One of the first signs they saw was hind end weakness when she was about 5 months old.....she was a normal active puppy until that point.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...arrhythmias-puppies-young-dogs.html#post91705


----------

